# AQHA pedigree lookup



## equiniphile

I'm trying to find a pedigree for the AQHA horse Git r Dun Gator. Can anyone help me out? It's unlisted on allbreedpedigree.


----------



## DrumRunner

Are you sure that is his correct name, spelling and everything? I searched AQHA and it says "Horse does not exist". Do you have his registration number?


----------



## equiniphile

Sorry, the forum automatically corrects single letters. "Are" is really the letter are.


----------



## DrumRunner

This is the pedigree for Git R Dun Gator - It says a 2007 red dun stallion.

PEDIGREE RECORD © 2008, AQHA. All Rights Reserved.

ETA - lol Yep, it changed mine too..Crazy


----------



## equiniphile

Thanks for the link! Does anyone know anything about these lines? He's actually a gelding now; I'm helping out a friend in her horse search.


----------



## DrumRunner

You're welcome! This is his "new" AllBreedPedigree..I added him and it now goes further back in his generations. I'm not really great with TB lines but the QH lines don't really have anything that jumps off the page at me.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/git+r+dun+gator

I know that Two D Two is the sire of Two Eyed Jack, who was an amazing horse. Two D Two won a good bit of stuff in reining..Three Bars was a nice horse too, he is on a ton of QH lines..


----------



## equiniphile

Thanks. I'm familiar with his TB side; his sire was an exceptional hunter and his grandsire sired over 30 stakes winners. The QH side is unfamiliar to me.


----------



## DrumRunner

Good, then your friend should be pretty set with finding out more about him! Good luck with him!


----------



## hillside farm

The QH King, Scar Face & Bill Cody were all foundation sires
If I remenber right King was reg.#243 and owned by the King Ranch that is the horse that put the King Ranch on the map and also Ford has a King Ranch pickup. Bill Cody would be one of the foundation Cody lines for the Cody Ranch, and Scar Face can't recall which ranch he came from but another great foundation sire, like DrumRunner said Two D Two was the sire of Two Eyed Jack which sired Watch Joe Jack owned by the Pitzer Ranch (Howard Pitzer) in Erickson, NE. those two sires produced mutiable champions in halter, pleasure,reining, cutting, roping, etc also won the AQHA super horse awards.


----------



## equiniphile

Thanks for the info, I'll let her know!


----------

